# Excel Zeilen sortieren



## kpvonnichts (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer Excel Tabelle in der zweiten Spalte Kundennamen und in den weiteren Spalten Einnahmen usw. Nun möchte ich das ganze nach den Kundennamen sortieren. Excel sagt mir dann aber, dass die Zellen nicht alle das selbe Format haben. Wie sortiere ich das jetzt nach den Kundennamen?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2010)

Dann gib den Zellen einfach das gleiche Format.
Dann sollte es gehen.


----------



## kpvonnichts (25. Oktober 2010)

Wie gehtn das?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (25. Oktober 2010)

kpvonnichts schrieb:


> Wie gehtn das?



Die Zellen (am besten die ganze Spalte) markieren und dann das richtige Format wählen (Text wahrscheinlich)


----------



## kpvonnichts (26. Oktober 2010)

Ne Moment... ich will die Zeilen nach der zwreitrn Spalte sortieren! Das heißt, dass meinetwegen der Kunde Aaron ganz oben steht und Zacharias ganz unten, aber die Spalten daneben müssen den Namen zugeordnet bleiben (sind ja die Einnahmen von den einzelnen Kunden)


----------



## oldmanDF (26. Oktober 2010)

Du markierst einfach die ganze Tabelle, gehst dann auf "Sortieren und Filtern" -> "Benutzerdefiniertes Sortieren" und dann kannst Du Dir die Spalte aussuchen, wonach und wie sortiert werden soll. Wichtig hierbei ist, dass Du wirklich die ganze Tabelle markierst, da Excel sonst nur die eine Spalte sortiert!

MfG


----------



## Eol_Ruin (26. Oktober 2010)

oldmanDF schrieb:


> Du markierst einfach die ganze Tabelle, gehst dann auf *"Sortieren und Filtern" -> "Benutzerdefiniertes Sortieren" *und dann kannst Du Dir die Spalte aussuchen, wonach und wie sortiert werden soll. Wichtig hierbei ist, dass Du wirklich die ganze Tabelle markierst, da Excel sonst nur die eine Spalte sortiert!



Das er DAS weiß hab ich mal vorausgesetzt. 

Ich dachte das ganze scheitert an den verschiedenen Formaten in einer Spalte - Excel ist ja manchmal so doof


----------



## kpvonnichts (26. Oktober 2010)

So vielen Dank dann ist ja alles klar! Komisch, in der Schule habe ich alles mögliche unnötige Zeug über Excel gelernt und sowas nicht


----------

